# Maximum distance between handrails



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 9, 2010)

Is my feeble memory getting more creative or was there something in the code that gave a maximum distance between handrails of 86 inches?

I'm looking at Section 1012.8 Intermediate Handrails and I get the idea that you can have a scenario that involves a stair width of 100 feet with only one hand rail on each side - provided that the occupant/egress load does not exceed 200 people (30 inches / 0.3 x 2 handrails).

I could have sworn that there was something that gave a maximum distance between hand rails for stairs and ramps - regardless of occupant load.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 9, 2010)

May have been added as an admendment to old cal. codes. the unadmended I-codes will  not require an intermediate handrail unless the required occupant load gets to be more than 30 inches from the handrail.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 9, 2010)

It isn't a Feeble Memory it was 88 inches in the 97 UBC Section 1003.3.3.6


----------



## Mule (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe it used to be in the UBC....seems like I remember 96" was the maximum width.....like in malls.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright.  That helps.

It was 88" back in the UBC '97.  I did not realize it had changed.


----------



## Examiner (Jul 9, 2010)

The 2006 Code Commentary shows examples of the handrail as they are placed inline with or near to the EXITS.  One example shows double doors and infront of the doors starting in the center of the doors is one handrail.  Of course the handrail starts at the stairs/steps.  The other example shows two doors but the doors are separated some distance apart from one another.  The doors have one handrail within a 30" reach of the door's jamb side starting at the stairs/steps.  Figure 1012.8 Handrails for Monumental Stairs

_While handrails on both sides of the stairway may be sufficient to accommodate the required width, the handrails may not be near the stream of traffic or even apparent to the user. In this case, the handrails are to be placed in a location more reflective of the egress path (see Figure 1012.8 for handrail locations for monumental stairs)._


----------

